# Honey Stump



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I like it! Great art skills. Keep um coming and maybe you can get some ideas from here.... :scratch:


----------



## Harry (Oct 12, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> I like it! Great art skills. Keep um coming and maybe you can get some ideas from here.... :scratch:


Thanks! 

I'll just lurk around the forum and see what ideas come to mind.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Harry,

Your toon is top rate. If you have not tried already, I would see if some of the Beekeeping publications would be interested.


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL cute.. thx for the giggle

I LOVE IT


----------

